# Noisy Aquaclear



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I just got a brand new Aquaclear 20 on Saturday and though it looks to be running well, it is a touch on the noisy side, which only bothers me because the tank is in my bedroom. The sound of the splashing water is not an issue, it's a vibrating noise.. perhaps the impeller? 

Just wondering if anyone else has had an issue or what I can look at trying to quiet it down.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wiggle the intake piping to ensure it's sitting properly over the impeller slot. Turn the HOB filter on and off a few times to release some air bubbles that may be trapped inside the impeller area. The vibrating noise may be the intake piping not sitting flushed, so the filter cap cover is making contact with the intake pipe. The cap cover should not be making any contact with the piping. That's probably what's making the vibrating noise. The water splashing...if it gets too annoying, decrease flow rate lower by pushing the intake pipe from the top to the right side (less water flow) AND OR topping off the water in the tank to minimize the water flow. 

Hope my troubleshoot tips help.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

As jobber mentioned - air in the intake tube is an issue with these, just need to be "primed". Sometimes takes over 5 mins on mine when I have to do it (I have a foam over the intake).
When the air bubbles hit the impeller it causes it to hit the sides of the motor housing. (causing the vibrating)
I've found ensuring the pipe is seated properly inside the insert (gray piece), and adjusting flow rate, helps to pull any air bubbles through. 
If it's not air, it may be a faulty/broken impellar, they will make noise if cracked.

Hope this helps 
(just adding to what jobber posted)


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I've found the AC filters will release trapped air and go quiet if you turn the intake into the - position for a few minutes. It seems to let the air bleed off.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have bought noisy units before. I have on several occasions returned the offenders and gotten complete new units. This solved the problem. As mentioned previously, it can also just be air or an improperly seated impeller. Sometimes just plugging and unplugging repeatedly can be a fix. I also run my small AC's without the lids as I find they rattle/vibrate a bit when on.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm with CRS Fan, I've removed the lids on some of my units - noise gone. The intake pipe may be perfectly seated - but sometimes it happens where the fit isn't quite right. Since it's new, maybe a switch to another unit?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

When I first got my ac20 it was noisy. It took about a week before it quieted down... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

